# Is there such a thing as a non annoying anime character?



## whiteskunk (Dec 9, 2009)

It just seems that all of them (characters) become annoying at some point during a series, movie, ova, etc.


----------



## Kane Quicktail (Dec 9, 2009)

Vampire Hunter D. Though I haven't seen it in awhile, I believe he is one of those rare few.


----------



## Vintage (Dec 9, 2009)

shonen bat. mostly because he doesn't exist, though.

and he beats people with a baseball bat. that's always fun.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 9, 2009)

Alucard from Hellsing is pretty non-annoying.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 9, 2009)

Spike Spiegel, if only because he's the one anime character who'll beat you down without talking about it for twelve minutes beforehand.

Possibly Jotaro Kujo, too, but your mileage may vary on that one.



Vintage said:


> shonen bat. mostly because he doesn't exist, though.
> 
> and he beats people with a baseball bat. that's always fun.


Ah, gotta love _Paranoia Agent_~<3


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 9, 2009)

Being annoying is a common trait in _any_ person, so it's not surprising that many characters try and incorporate this into their personality to seem a bit more organic. 

Also, keep in mind that annoyance is pretty subjective; what may be annoying to some people may not necessarily be annoying to _everyone._


----------



## Captain Spyro (Dec 9, 2009)

Tweaker said:


> Also, keep in mind that annoyance is pretty subjective; what may be annoying to some people may not necessarily be annoying to _everyone._



Seriously! I like many anime characters, and plenty of those I do like would be considered annoying by a few. I like em because...they just appeal to me in some fashion. I'm pretty sure Rena Ryuuguu of "Higurashi no Naku Koro ni" and Death the Kid of "Soul Eater" would annoy many people out there, but for me, they're two of my top three favorite anime characters out there.

The other being Deedlit from "Record of Lodoss War," for the curious ones.


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

No - No there isn't.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a fan of Tails. It takes a lot for an anime character to annoy me!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 9, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I'm a fan of Tails. It takes a lot for an anime character to annoy me!


Me too. I love anime. What kind Japanese voices or English dubbed? Me Japanese voices are the good ones in my opinion.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm a Knuckles fan! So annoying characters take time until mehville.


----------



## X (Dec 9, 2009)

the ones that die in the first five minuites. they are not around long enough to be annoying.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 9, 2009)

I usually go for the original Japanese voices with English subtitles. People like 4Kids cut too much good stuff out. The English Naruto and Sonic X were actually pretty good with the exception of a few characters.

OMFG!!!! I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT CHRIS FUCKIN THORNDYKE!!!!! He annoys the shit out of me! Him and Pan from DBGT! Those 2 would seriously make the perfect anime couple! That said, don't ever let them meet each other. Their offspring would be enough to end the world of anime as we know it!


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I'm a fan of Tails. It takes a lot for an anime character to annoy me!


He really, _really_ needs to die.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 9, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> He really, _really_ needs to die.



I know. Sega has really screwed him over along with everything else since they started making Sonic games in 3D. 
I still love him though, and always will. I've stopped acknowledging what Sega does with Tails. I'll always think of Tails from the Sonic OVA, AoStH, and the Archie comic series.


----------



## Hir (Dec 9, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I know. Sega has really screwed him over along with everything else since they started making Sonic games in 3D.
> I still love him though, and always will. I've stopped acknowledging what Sega does with Tails. I'll always think of Tails from the Sonic OVA, AoStH, and the Archie comic series.


No. He should never have been a character. Nor Sonic. Nor Knuckles. Nor anyone in that god-forsaken franchise.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Dec 10, 2009)

Anime and everything that has to do with it is annoying.

/thread


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 10, 2009)

Tweaker said:


> Being annoying is a common trait in _any_ person, so it's not surprising that many characters try and incorporate this into their personality to seem a bit more organic.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that annoyance is pretty subjective; what may be annoying to some people may not necessarily be annoying to _everyone._



This

I was about to post that


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2009)

Any anime from the golden age up to the pre-90's are far from annoying.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Dec 11, 2009)

Everything about Death Note is awesome.



xcliber said:


> I know. Sega has really screwed him over along with everything else since they started making Sonic games in 3D.
> I still love him though, and always will. I've stopped acknowledging what Sega does with Tails. I'll always think of Tails from the Sonic OVA, AoStH, and the Archie comic series.


 The Archie comics are/where atrocious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't remember but what was that samurai from Soul Eater?
I think the main reason is because he didn't talk.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 11, 2009)

no all are annoying as by existing they create fangirls,


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Dec 11, 2009)

*Is there such a thing as a non annoying movie character?* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			It just seems that all of them (characters) become annoying at some point during a series, movie, awards show, etc.

--

*Is there such a thing as a non annoying television show character?* 			 			 			 		  		 		 			 			It just seems that all of them (characters) become annoying at some point during a series of movies, in movie previews, etc.

--

You hella dumb, OP.


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 11, 2009)

Gallon/Talbain from Night Warriors wasn't annoying. Probably because he had very little screen time in the series. Thankfully he didn't bitch about his "affliction" like in the video games.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2009)

Alucard from hellsing is pretty annoying because he's the culmination of twitardness.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Dec 12, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Alucard from hellsing is pretty annoying because he's the culmination of twitardness.


Except Alucard doesn't sparkle. Also wasn't Hellsing written before Twilight? :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2009)

No, but it still has the idea of vampires being gushed out by retarded fem-tweens.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I know. Sega has really screwed him over along with everything else since they started making Sonic games in 3D.
> I still love him though, and always will. I've stopped acknowledging what Sega does with Tails. I'll always think of Tails from the Sonic OVA, AoStH, and the Archie comic series.



Archie screws Tails even worse. They REALLY need to get of Ian. He does NOT know how to run a comic. he's more interested bringing in "flavor of the month" characters and dumping the regulars (Rotor, Tails, Fiona). And don't get me started on what he did with Fiona, turning her against Tails. Though I liked him and Sonic fighting because Sonic "stole" her from him, though the quick "make-up" between the two ruined that storyline. I would have loved to see Tails break away from Sonic's shadow finally, even if he went "bad".


----------



## xcliber (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Archie screws Tails even worse. They REALLY need to get of Ian. He does NOT know how to run a comic. he's more interested bringing in "flavor of the month" characters and dumping the regulars (Rotor, Tails, Fiona). And don't get me started on what he did with Fiona, turning her against Tails. Though I liked him and Sonic fighting because Sonic "stole" her from him, though the quick "make-up" between the two ruined that storyline. I would have loved to see Tails break away from Sonic's shadow finally, even if he went "bad".



Ok, so the comic's aren't the best. I still love AoStH.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Ok, so the comic's aren't the best. I still love AoStH.



Then don't watch Nostalgia Critic's review of AoSTH...


----------



## xcliber (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Then don't watch Nostalgia Critic's review of AoSTH...



Why would I care about a review of something that I've already watched and love.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 13, 2009)

xcliber said:


> Why would I care about a review of something that I've already watched and love.



http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...-critic/4762-adventures-of-sonic-the-hedgehog


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 13, 2009)

X said:


> the ones that die in the first five minuites. they are not around long enough to be annoying.



Like Yusuke Urameshi?  :3


----------



## xcliber (Dec 13, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/vi...-critic/4762-adventures-of-sonic-the-hedgehog



ROFLMFAO
I laughed so hard, I cried! XD

I prefer the wackiness of AoStH over the serious and dark feel of SatAM personally.


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

I love Nostalgia Critic.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2009)

He doesn't even hate it. He just said in his commentary that it's too weird.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

naruto is like sooooo not annoying o/`


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Revy said:


> naruto is like sooooo not annoying o/`


he sooooo is

Just like you.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

brb drowning in my pain n sorrow~


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

Record it and post it on YouTube.

Shove a remote up your butt whilst you're at it - it generates millions of hits.


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

my wow subscription hasnt ended yet so im not going to those great lenghts.


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

*ends your WoW subscription*


----------



## Revy (Dec 13, 2009)

nvr had one to begin with.


----------



## Hir (Dec 13, 2009)

*slits your throat*


----------



## ChronicalFox (Dec 18, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I know. Sega has really screwed him over along with everything else since they started making Sonic games in 3D.
> I still love him though, and always will. I've stopped acknowledging what Sega does with Tails. I'll always think of Tails from the Sonic OVA, AoStH, and the Archie comic series.


 Or Rouge for that matter >_> THEYRE MAKING TOO MANY SLUTTY ANNOYING CHARCTERS!!!!AAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUGH!!!


----------



## ChronicalFox (Dec 18, 2009)

xcliber said:


> ROFLMFAO
> I laughed so hard, I cried! XD
> 
> I prefer the wackiness of AoStH over the serious and dark feel of SatAM personally.


 All I can say for that show is...PINGAS! XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 18, 2009)

@OP Tomo is super chill check her out.


----------



## Fox McCloud (Dec 20, 2009)

All I can say is,"Thats nooooooo good...."


----------

